
Show HN: Covid-19 Dashboard - martinpham
https://www.cov19.xyz/
======
tastroder
Looks nice but on mobile the alarming red everywhere seems rather unnecessary.
Recovery data seems missing below the fold. Pages on transmission and
fatalities rates don't cite or link data sources (I've seen your general FAQ
but honestly, in this context that just doesn't cut it.).

[https://medium.com/nightingale/ten-considerations-before-
you...](https://medium.com/nightingale/ten-considerations-before-you-create-
another-chart-about-covid-19-27d3bd691be8) was linked on HN a few days ago and
has other good tips if you like.

------
TheCapeGreek
Death % rates are wonky. Canada: 1 death, 341 cases, 8.33% death rate? Greece:
4 deaths, 331 cases, 33% death rate?

------
throw03172019
Death rate in United States is showing as 48% for me. That is very wrong.

